# Inkscape gtkmm30 installation failure



## nitin (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I am trying to install Inkscape on a headless FreeBSD12.1 machine. 

But it fails for the installation of the dependency, gtkmm30, with the following error:

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm30/work/stage/usr/local/include/gtkmm-3.0/gtkmm/plug.h:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm30/work/stage/usr/local/include/gtkmm-3.0/gtkmm/private/plug_p.h:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm30/work/stage/usr/local/include/gtkmm-3.0/gtkmm/private/socket_p.h:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm30/work/stage/usr/local/include/gtkmm-3.0/gtkmm/socket.h:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtkmm30
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
```
Any ideas how to get around this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George (Nov 3, 2020)

A workaround could be to install the dependency as a package.. `pkg install gtkmm30`.


----------



## nitin (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks, I managed to do that but Inkscape failed down the road again 

```
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
```
So tried:

`pkg install inkscape`

which has worked... can't hep it... only option left I guess... although I prefer to compile always.


----------



## nitin (Nov 3, 2020)

Just an update. Inkscape ain't working... crashing on command line. So uninstalled it. Thanks all.


----------

